# Ti22 | 599 GTO | 2 day correction



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

After taking delivery of his new 599 GTO, I was called by a regular customer to view it and give my opinion on what was needed to get it up to his high standards. After inspecting the car and agreeing a 2 day correction with the customer, a booking was made and the following is the work carried out!

The detail was conducted at a location convenient for the customer, away from the Ti22 studio. Because of this, there are no photos of the wash process. The first is as I'm drying the details and shuts in the sun before claying:










The paint was then measured with a selection of guages to determine the paint and laquer/ paint layer thicknesses. After that it was on to decontaminating with clay - which removed a surprising amount of embedded contamination:










After that, it was on to photographing the paint defects and general condition in direct light, which was worst on the front bumper as follows:
































































So, on with the correction! The pad and compound was varied depending on the panel and defect. During the correction stage I ended up using Megs 105 & 205, compounding pads, wool spot pads and 3m yellow pads to acheive the correct finish.

Front bumper finish after correction:



















The car was in generally good condition, with random deep scratches also on the side skirts, buttresses and rear bumper, side skirts next:

Before:




























After:



















On to the buttresses, before:



















and after:










In between the bonnet had been compounded:










Then on with the rear bumper:

(before)




























....and after:





































The rear numberplate recess also needed work:










after correction:










The whole car was then refined with swissvax cleaner fluid pro and given 2 coats of Swissvax best of Show. All the matt carbon and the wheels were given 2 coats of Swissvax Opaque wax. After cleaning the windows, dressing the tyres etc etc the waxes were removed to leave the after shots:


































































































































































































































Thanks for looking and sharing what was for me a very stressful at times, but massively rewarding detail!

James


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

what a machine. car wasn't bad before, however now its better than new - stunning work


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work, Would the exhaust's not polish up?


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

Awesome job on an awesome car :argie:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Stunning car, stunning work !!


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Scrim-1- said:


> Stunning work, Would the exhaust's not polish up?


matt titanium buddy.. :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Lovely motor mate, right colour too  nice work.


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice and great work.


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Just stunning ....


----------



## Mercury Detailing (Jan 26, 2011)

Very nice indeed James.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

brilliant piece of detailing . I'm literally slavering at the mouth :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Ti22 said:


> matt titanium buddy.. :thumb:


Was thinking they would be titanium on them. wasnt too sure :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Stunning :argie::thumb:


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

An amazing piece of work I can appreciate the stress completely as you were having to correct some very fundamental damage that should not have been seen on a 12K car let alone one costing over 10 times that, amazing finish however :thumb:


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

God i love the GTO if i could afford it, it would be that spec!!

stunning:argie:

Hopefully its driven and not tucked away:wall: looks a lot better now, good job:thumb:


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Look at the finish on that....:doublesho

Stunning job on a stunning car fella. Good stuff


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb work :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic Ferrari..


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work and stunning car!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Spot on mate :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work James, best colour IMO. Great pics by the way are you using a new camera?


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Exceptional finish. Love the showroom images at the end of the write up.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

slrestoration said:


> Great work James, best colour IMO. Great pics by the way are you using a new camera?


Thanks.. no new camera, just my trusty old D70s! (It has just had a sensor clean though!)


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Gorgeous car and great job


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice work on an amazing car


----------



## ad172 (Oct 14, 2009)

Abosolutely stunning results buddy. Quite shocking that a Dealership would allow it to go out the showroom!!!


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

was that paintwork straight from the factory or had the car seen service as a demonstrator or something before hand ?

Pretty shocking if thats how it left the factory !


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

MrLOL said:


> was that paintwork straight from the factory or had the car seen service as a demonstrator or something before hand ?
> 
> Pretty shocking if thats how it left the factory !


Definitely had not been a demo - there are only 599 of these being made and you have to be invited to buy one.. part of the buying process is being flown to the factory to spec it. No idea how it was delivered - the car at this time had done around 100 miles.. I can only report as I found it!


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Cracking work and a beautiful finish:thumb:

it's the first time I've seen a hairy car (clay pic):lol:


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

Speechless well not quite otherwise I wouldn't be able to say anything Loving that James does it reside in Cardiff by any chance? Gorgeous whip though:argie:


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

Incredible work!!!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Spot on fella:thumb:



MrLOL said:


> was that paintwork straight from the factory or had the car seen service as a demonstrator or something before hand ?
> 
> Pretty shocking if thats how it left the factory !


The defects you've seen would be 'installed' at the factory:wall:


----------



## SW:SBP (Dec 4, 2010)

Lovely Job mukka!

Classic moment in this f40 video with the wheel nut on the wing as they're installing the wheels and there should be no surprise as to the factory "installed" paint defects.





 (2.58 mark)


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Great job, the car looks outstanding! :thumb:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks stunning


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very impressive


----------



## boxstaman (Jun 25, 2007)

Stunning - and you must be complemented on your photography skills as well. Some really nice shots there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

boxstaman said:


> Stunning - and you must be complemented on your photography skills as well. Some really nice shots there. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks! Nice to see someone noticing as I always try and take good shots!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Stunning work On a stunning car Great job and health to enjoy to the owner!!


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks ronnie - he does enjoy it as well.. definitely not a garage queen!


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

amazing work, i cant bleave that a new ferrari have the paint like that


----------



## tehglu (Apr 11, 2011)

awesome job!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

amazing mate


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

very nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## toey (May 16, 2010)

Ti22 said:


>


cant beleave that a car of this value would have wheel weights on the outside of the rims detracting from the look.

all in all great finish


----------



## yera (Apr 14, 2011)

Lovely red, really nice job!


----------



## SharkyUK (May 13, 2011)

Quality befitting of such an amazing motor vehicle. Thanks for sharing, James! :thumb: Red is definitely the fastest colour... :lol:


----------

